# Funny stuff .....



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Not working.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Try it now moose....damn spell check kept "correcting" me


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

You would think the tree whipping him in the head would discourage him from trying to flip the tractor over backwards on himself.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Might be one of our haytalk members


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Might be one of our haytalk members


 Yes and no... it's the village idiot...the sil


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, if I'd a thought about it I woulda posted it as such "SIL takes down tree as Sno records"


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh....

My...

Word...

Guess morons come in all shapes and sizes... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Geez Louise Luke! That one put you at a loss for words! Haha that was what we call determined to be stupid up here


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

hillside hay said:


> Geez Louise Luke! That one put you at a loss for words! Haha that was what we call determined to be stupid up here


LOL 

What I'd call a Darwin Award nominee...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Now guys don't jump to conclusions perhaps he lost his back scratcher!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Observations:
1- no 4WD needed when you pull stuff out that way! 
2. Looks like he's pulling out a whole hedgerow- wonder if he has any hair left on back of his head

Kinda reminds me of watching my buddy get whapped on the head by his wife after she caught him flirting with another woman


----------

